# Weird poo?



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

My doe, Bella, has been showing weird yellowish runny poops recently. I can only tell when they are on paper towels. She is healthy and happy and none of the others are affected. What could I do to help?


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

It could be a viral infection, but it also could be diet. Have you fed her any lettuce or high water content based salad veggies? We can really only suggest possibilities based on the info you've provided. If it persists and is accompanied by weight loss, poor condition, appetite or behavioural changes, then you need to intervene. Keep in mind that if the mouse is sick, she can go downhill very fast.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

They eat a seed mix accompanied by millet sprigs and oats.

I have been watching and she's had normal poos. If she appears ill we will go right to the vet, she's a pudgy PEW and very active.


----------

